# Did you become "head of the family"?



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 1, 2017)

After my Mom & Dad passed away, in my case, it was yes and no. My dad was married before he married my mom. So his first son is the head of "his" side of the family. My mom's other younger son considers me the head of "our family". It like like I'm a corporate division of the larger corp.
Life isn't a simple as "Leave It To Beaver" makes it sound.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2017)

yes, I became head of the family when my mum died when I was 18 years old......and I had several younger siblings to look after, the youngest only 10.... 

Like you fuzzy, my father had a son from his earlier marriage, quite an age gap between him and I... and he is the head of* his *family , where his mother went on to have 8 more kids after being divorced from my father ... 

Then my father remarried after my mum died, and we acquired two step-siblings... one older , and one much younger than me but older than my youngest blood sister .... all quite complicated really to outsiders..


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 1, 2017)

In my case, nothing was ever said. I wasn't "crowned" head of the family, or anything. I was the oldest. It was just a ceremonial thing. But at 18, you had all those kids to look after. That's a real head of the family.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 1, 2017)

I'm just the oldest now that my mother died last year.  Don't consider myself the head of the family though.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 5, 2017)

I was the youngest of 3 children. When my parents started aging everything was left in my hands to handle. My older brother had walked away from the family years earlier and my older sister had enough going on with her children,so my husband and I had to handle everything until my parents passed away. My Husband was the youngest of 6 children and everything fell on him to take care of his parents at the same time we were taking care of mine. They were hard times,but I'm happy we could care for them.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 14, 2017)

Yes, I believe I'm considered the matriarch of my branch of our very huge family tree.


----------



## Iodine (Oct 20, 2017)

No, I am not.


----------

